# Beam me up Hottie?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2010)

[yt]W-WA90u0f0Y[/yt]






You know....the blue skinned guy has a point....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2010)

So in the future, The Sexual Harassment Law has gone the way of the Dodo bird eh? 

Hmm...


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 12, 2010)

It's only harassment if it's UNWELCOME.  None of the gals there seemed to mind...


----------



## crushing (Jan 12, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> It's only harassment if it's UNWELCOME. None of the gals there seemed to mind...


 
Tom Brady's SNL skit, 'Sexual Harrassment and You' comes to mind here.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 12, 2010)

She can beam me any day!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 13, 2010)

we can only dream that it will be that way


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2010)

ROFL!  

"Hoochie mamma!" - sounds to me that the ships defences were working fine there.  He might be blue and alien but I don't reckon he'll be disintegrating it any time soon after that reaction .  Which means that he is from a perfectly intelligent and sensible species after all .


----------



## Carol (Jan 14, 2010)

Erections...all three of them?


----------

